# Gas Detectors



## 88817 (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I keep seeing Gas Detectors advertised in Mags and loads at the Show at Peterborough the weekend.

My question is two fold, Does anyone own one? and do they actually work (I surpose has anyone had a bad experience and put in the situation of having to use it)

Many Thanks

B


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yes, both USA motorhomes we have owned had them fitted. They certainly work and are worth the money. 8)


----------



## 89601 (May 31, 2005)

What happened? Did you turn the gas off when they worked?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Michael_Johansson said:


> What happened? Did you turn the gas off when they worked?


 :lol:

Dunno whether you meant that as a gag, Michael, but it sure made me laugh!!

Interesting to note that I share my sense of humour with the Swedes. And reassuring too, since noone in England does!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Michael_Johansson said:


> What happened? Did you turn the gas off when they worked?


If the gas fails to light the alarm goes off. If you are burning something on the stove (Toast) the alarm goes off. If you are running a generator and the window is open or the wind in the wrong direction. The alarm goes off. It even goes off if the Wife passes ****. Sorry about that, but it's true. I also know that someones alarm went off and he ignored it. When he woke up the next morning, he had been robbed. 8O

NUFF SAID --- THEY DO WORK


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

there has been a wealth of correspondence on this site about gas attacks & the alarms to warn of these. You should do a search for this... the general consensus is that it was difficult to find anyone who had actual proof that they had been gassed & robbed.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi bognormike. This is going off topic. But we have been travelling through Holland, Belgium, France, Germany, Spain and Portugal. We have parked on aires and motorway parks. We have never been troubled. We have had our bikes stolen off the back while we visited friends in a Spanish village.  Also, we had another pair of bikes stolen whilst parked next to our house. They had special locks fitted. All they did was hacksaw through the carrier and lifted the pair together.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Just a note on these 'sleeping gas detectors' that seem to advertise so much and causes so many heated debates. I was in California last week and saw many 'RV' accessory shops. One in particular was the size of a small Tesco and had so many goodies I was really starting to think how much the 'excess baggage' would be. Still managed to bag a few real bargins.

Anyway, out of curiosity I asked about sleeping gas detectors. Carbon Monoxide and all that yes but sleeping gas, they had no idea what I was talking about!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Maverick. There is nothing special about sleeping gas. It am sure it would be picked up by just about any gas alarm.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

The Americans seemed to have no idea what I was on about. (That or they were worried about missing a sale or something.)

The one thing they were all complaining about was gas (petrol) prices, equivalent to about 44p a litre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

Gas alarmsare different internally for different gases.

However as far as Narcotic gas is concerned pointless accessory A polar bear detector would be more useful (far more likely to go off)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Totally agree George, was pretty sure that was the case.

(Did see 3 polar bears in Sea World, San Diego)


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi, yep we had one fitted, and met a couple who had been victims of a gas attack, the wife nearly died, cos she is an asthma sufferer. Ours has not been set off yet, although our internal alarm (fitted by vanbitz), has a doolally every now an then, seems the internal sensor had a malfunction-hm!! i know just how that feels! lol :wink:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine


The couple you met had not been gassed, ask any anaesthetist and they will tell you its not possible. Its never happened.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

8O George. It depends on what reference gassed refers to. Has no-one mentioned Dentox gas in the past?


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

OK lets be clear then no-one has been attacked with a narcotic sleeping or anaesthetic gas.

Butt gas, LPG etc maybe, the mythical urban legend gas robberies that these detectors are supposed to protect you from, have never ever happened.

Have you noticed they have changed the adverts now? they now say reports of gas attacks continue to rise, they are now beginning to cover their butts from mis-selling claims.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I do believe George that they are jumping on the bandwagon to sell gas attack alarms at exhorbitant prices, and making it seem a much more likely event than not. As I have mentioned in previous posts. I have been wild-camping all over Europe on Aires etc and have never been attacked or molested. I have had bikes stolen (twice). But I have met 2 or 3 couples that claim they have been attacked/gassed. 8O


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I for one, would like the opportunity to closely quiz these people who have allegedly been 'narcotic-gassed' while in their m/home or caravan.

It's difficult to gainsay what people truly believe has happened to them. BUT... I'm satisfied that it just cannot happen in a properly secured m/home or caravan.

This subject has been flogged before, but suffice to say that it appears that the vast majority of us are certain it's an urban myth.

Barry


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

These gasses do knock you out, used mainly in the south of France and Spain. I have a dual gas detector fitted, one sensor is fitted low and the other is positioned high. The low one gets the LPG and the high one the narcotic gasses.
I always believe these things are like seat belts, we hope we never have to use them but if we do we are glad we have got them. I have a German one fitted cost about £120. I considered it cheap for what we could lose if we needed it. If anyone is interested I have the details of the supplier in the UK. Just PM me.


----------

